# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  trả lời chủ đề AE cảnh giác

## biết tuốt

chắc ad bận , em cũng có việc nên khi ad đọc được mong ad copy pate vào mục anh em cảnh giác do bạn yeucongnghe lập hộ em
thưa các bác em xin trình bày vấn đề giữa em và yeucongngh nhu sau:

vì vấn đề danh dự
em tên thật : minh , ở từ liêm hà nội
yeucong nghe tên thật : QT , ở VP (thông tin cá nhân bạn này em xin không tiết lộ khi chưa cần thiết)

biết tuốt và yeucongnghe làm việc với nhau lần này là lần thứ 2, lần đầu cách đây chắc khoảng 1 tháng , bác yeucongnghe  
qua chỗ em và yêu cầu làm cnc mini "ngay và luôn" theo đúng nghĩa đen , bác ấy muốn sáng mai có ngay , em chịu nên giao dịch hủy bỏ vì em bảo chắc khoảng 1 tuần xong em gửi xe lên nhưng k chịu

lần thứ 2 này  khoảng 2/10 có nhắn tin xuống hà nội ăn cưới và cũng vẫn yêu cầu " ngay và luôn"

ngày chủ nhật  5/10 yeucongnghe xuống ăn cưói và vào chỗ em lúc tầm 1,2h trưa yêu cầu  sửa đổi 1 chiếc máy cnc mini cũ của nhật thành máy phay ic , em nhận lời , như giao hẹn trước em chỉ quen dùng mach3 ,với tiền công 2 triệu đồng chẵn
em tư vấn yeucongnghe lắp  step size 57 dòng 3A cho chuẩn nhất với cái máy mini hành trình 20x30 và chỉ phay ic thì như vậy quá đủ
, yeucongnghe ok , em dẫn ra chợ giời hà nội mua dây điện, jack cắm , tủ điện và vài thứ lặt vặt ,
đến khoảng 4,5h chiều thì máy cnc mini được chuyển về nhà em , ae tháo tung ra khám bệnh , em thấy trục z quá trơn và nhẹ 
dễ có nguy cơ  bị trượt khi mất điện đột ngột làm hỏng vật đang phay , em đề nghị lắp vitme bước 5 em có sãn và lúc sau thì nghĩ ra cách dùng step size 57 có hộ số  là ok nhất , xong ok em và yeucongnghe đi uống bia (yeucongnghe trả tiền  , nợ miệng lần 1 )

sáng thứ 2 ngày 6/10 em đậy trễ vì tối qua uống bia muôn , điện thoại để rung , dậy lúc 8h15 gì đó , yeucongnghe đã đến nói nặng lời rồi (ok em sai )
sau đó cả 2 đi mua nốt những thứ còn thiếu vì hôm qua chủ nhật họ nghỉ , lúc này mua khớp nối mềm và tìm step size 57 có hộp số cho trục z nhưng lại có step 5 phase loại nhỏ mà không có driver , mà Y lại cần ngay và luôn, có vài bộ nhưng không có jack cắm Y không thích, nên đành bỏ chuyển phương án lắp vitme bước 5 
sau đó y và em đến mua của ít nói 2 bộ anpha step loại ASM66AA  , em thì thấy thừa nhưng vì y yêu cầu nên em khong nói gì
 mua bán xong về đến nhà em là cũng 1,2 h chiều  cả 2 đi ăn rồi làm (em nợ miệng lần 2)

vậy thời gian chính thức làm con máy là chiều thứ 2 , em thiết kế lại trục z , và mặt bắt step các trục  x,y 
đến ngày thứ 3 lắp  cơ khí  
về phần cơ khi bắt step em dùng ống inoc cắt ra bắt nối step vào mặt trục x,y,z , lúc này có khúc mắc đôi co với nhau về yêu câù lắp phần điện.
đến chiều lắp driver cho trục z em cắm vào mach3 chạy thử để chỉnh ,lúc đầu chỉnh vận tốc hơi cao nên trục z kêu là đương nhiên , sau giảm v,a thì nó êm , vận tốc cỡ 800, gia tốc cỡ 300 , Y thấy step đảo , vì lúc này em chưa siết chặt ốc , chưa chỉnh , sau khi siết chặt step đứng im không lắc , Y sờ tay cảm nhận nhưng vẫn chưa vừa lòng vì cho là step đểu , driver tàu , ốc lởm ..vvv e đã chỉ  cho con máy của em cũng dùng cách bắt như vậy , loại ốc như vậy dùng cắt nhôm 2 năm nay ....
đến đây to tiếng hàng xóm tưởng đánh nhau 
em đã yêu cầu chấm dứt thỏa thuận yêu cầu Y trả tiền phần em đã làm ,em đâu đòi cả 500k cũng ok cho xong chuyện , Y to tiếng không làm xong đừng lấy đồng nào em cũng oke không lấy đồng nào coi như chơi với Y 2 hôm nay cho xong chuyện
lúc sau Y nói nhe lời đề nghị  cầu em làm tiếp , hjc em nghĩ bụng thôi trót cho trét 

phần điện em tuy ngu nhưng cũng lắp được máy chạy mấy năm nay chả sao , chỉnh , cài đặt lại biến tần , còn Y " dạy " em vài điều  , hỏi mua biến tần cho con động cơ  dc chổi than 300w nhỏ , em chịu không lắp được ạ 
......kể lể hơi dài và y cũng muốn đóng chủ đề em cũng k muốn bới ra nhưng hôm qua online bằng phone và đi chơi nên khong tiện cm
nhưng có vài việc nên đính chính:
1 , em không yêu cầu y ở lại , chả ai làm việc khi chủ đầu tư cứ đứng đằng sau nhắc mình làm thế này thế kia rất ức chế , em đề nghị về rồi làm xong gửi xe lên cho mà không chiẹu
2 , nuôi ăn hjc ,em bần tiện hjc  ok ,ai tiếp xúc em thì biết em bần như nào ok , việc k đáng nói
3, ăn cướp tiền , làm xong bạn mới đưa tôi , thiếu và bạn cộng lặt vặt lại vẫn chưa đủ tôi vẫn ok , bạn to con hơn tôi xíu tôi với bạn solo chắc tôi không thắng , vậy ăn cướp kiểu gì???

lời cuối , bạn không đồng ý với mấy con ốc bắt step tôi đã đề nghị bạn đưa địa chỉ tôi gửi xe nhưng bạn ngần ngại , tôi biết lý do , và những ngưòi đã gặp bạn cũng đã biết bạn như thế nào , đâu phải chỉ có mình tôi làm việc với bạn đâu,
xin mượn lại câu của bạn " ANH EM CẢNH GIÁC "

----------

itanium7000

----------

